# How do I get sponsored?



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

How do I get free stuff? I have been fishing now for a few months and doing exactly what some of the pros do on here and nothing has come my way? What gives?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You need to post pics of you with a fish and say, "I caught this red, since I had a Stiffy."


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Is this a joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll tell you what. Run by High Tide Bait and Tackle tomorrow and ask for me (Leeroy) and I'll hook you up with a few hundred bucks of lures and such. I work all day.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Perfect! I'm gonna fish the dock lights tomorrow!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

You must do relentless product endorsement. Even if you only catch a 12'' trout, snap some pics and relay to everyone how you caught that toad!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Long arm every catch-and get you one of those shirts with all the awesome patches....like the ones the guys have on when they fish the big money tournaments and usually leave before weigh in..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Why would you want to get sponsored... Free stuff is great but your hobby will become a full time job. Pushing products, seminars, can only use "x" product and not "y" product. If you don't do x amount of seminars or appearances you lose your sponsorship.

I love to fish and will promote certain products when I am successful with them. But it is not going to pay the bills. 

Just my .02


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You could try Panhandling.... Just make a sign that says "Give a man a fish and he can eat for a day...But Give me Fishing tackle and I can eat every day w/o panhandling".... feel free to use this.... Just stand at different intersections at or around Bass Pro Shops, Academy and Wal-mart....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A pro fishermen = catches fish for money

Most in which are guides


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Just keep doin what you do and the sponsors will come your way... and remember if you aint first your last!

This post brought to you by:
Seagaur
Pro cure
Academy sports
Mirrodine
Coca-cola
Miller Lite
Egret Baits
Columbia Sportwear
Costa Del Mar sunglasses
Yeti coolers
Sea Hunt boats
Hobie yaks
Them buff thangs errybody is wearin
Reef flip flops
Guy Harvey hats
Cajun Thunder popping corks

oh And Matrix Shad!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> A pro fishermen = catches fish for money
> 
> Most in which are guides


Most of whom :thumbsup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Most "of" whom :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweet! I'm gonna post an add on craigslist to catch fish for people. I'll be pro in no time! 

What brand dock lights are best? #Deepglow or #FishNlight


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Obviously a joke..


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

PusherManB2 said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna post an add on craigslist to catch fish for people. I'll be pro in no time!
> 
> What brand dock lights are best? #Deepglow or #FishNlight



The bright ones

This post brought to you by:
Seagaur
Pro cure
Academy sports
Mirrodine
Coca-cola
Miller Lite
Egret Baits
Columbia Sportwear
Costa Del Mar sunglasses
Yeti coolers
Sea Hunt boats
Hobie yaks
Them buff thangs errybody is wearin
Reef flip flops
Guy Harvey hats
Cajun Thunder popping corks

oh And Matrix Shad!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Obviously 

But still if there was a person interested in how the business side of this sport works. Or would like to get there foot in the door. I would help.
Sponsorship 
Prostaff
Sales Rep

Fl. Is the capital of this industry. This is the place to be if you want to become more then just a weekend angler, guide, tournament angler ect.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell tackle. I catch fish for people. Am I a pro? If not, why? I want to be a pro. How come Chris ain't allowed to be pro? This just isn't fair. Where's my free stuff? I've checked my mailbox three times since I started this post. Where is it?


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Obviously
> 
> But still if there was a person interested in how the business side of this sport works. Or would like to get there foot in the door. I would help.
> Sponsorship
> ...



You would do that for me??

Lim, you are a true inspiration to this sport and this forum. Tight lines brother #PFF #Saltlife


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I would do it for anybody. Getting connected is 75% of success 25% what you know or can do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Does the mail run on Thursday? I'm beginning to think it doesn't. I understand budget cuts but SURELY my free stuff is on its way.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This is obviously another hate thread and i will continue to do what I do and the others well they try.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would start by at least getting your capt. lic. That will probably help when you get checked while on a charter. Then/or I would join the Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit to possibly get your name out there AND give us your money at weigh in.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I think that's in my future! Right now I am just trying to learn off the AWESOME reports on this site. It seems every day I get educated on how to fish and learn more and more! I have really perfected the live bait and dock light fishing and I think that's the hardest way to fish. Next I need to figure out what this walker dog lure is. I look all around and cant find that brand.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

PusherManB2 said:


> I think that's in my future! Right now I am just trying to learn off the AWESOME reports on this site. It seems every day I get educated on how to fish and learn more and more! I have really perfected the live bait and dock light fishing and I think that's the hardest way to fish. Next I need to figure out what this walker dog lure is. I look all around and cant find that brand.


 The walker dog is actually used by professional Deer hunters. You may get more info from the appropriate forum


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

My only sponsor










Oh and if you don't fish Calcutta then **** you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I sell tackle. I catch fish for people. Am I a pro? If not, why? I want to be a pro. How come Chris ain't allowed to be pro?



We could conduct a poll. The question is "Do you think Chris is a pro?'' 

Dabutcher votes to allow Chris to be a pro.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> We could conduct a poll. The question is "Do you think Chris is a pro?''
> 
> Dabutcher votes to allow Chris to be a pro.


 Well, I don't know Chris, but he sure seems like PRO material...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol. I need big stickers for my truck, my house and a sign in my driveway that says "parking for Pro staff only".


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Form a pro staff crew. Call it, The Panhandle Knights.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is my 2 cents on what it takes to be sponsored.First you need to be able to multitask. 
Here is a list of things that I thank would really help. no certain order. 

Know how too
Catch fish of course
Operate cameras
be able to sew - patches if needed
be able to cook
wanting to be noticed 
give good reports like sports writer
willing to spend a lot of your on money and time for someone else
This is just a few and I’m sure there are more. I’m just to lazy I guess for it all. To much BS.
It’s just to easy to get a buck .98 pack of baits off the shelf

And Now You Know The Rest Of The Story

GOOD DAY :notworthy:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

You have to win tournaments and win them constantly. You have to know somone. You have to be lucky. You need a team that can help pre-fish before tournaments. You have to win wiggle in with all the other wanna-be's.


Good luck


----------

